# My shop located in Gallup NM



## driller1432 (Dec 7, 2015)

My Southbend Model A lathe v belt drive with all the goodies, lever operated 3c collet, tool post grinder, taper attachment, milling attachment
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1449498742.484697.jpg

Grizzly G0720 milling machine
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1449498806.105372.jpg

And the plan table
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1449498841.256167.jpg

And other toys
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1449498870.591612.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1449498887.926289.jpg


----------



## RiekieRhino (Dec 7, 2015)

I like the other toys as well


----------



## Draw-Tech (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow Steve
I wish I had that amount of space! Your Southbend looks just like mine. My shops pictures are on the forum under my playpen.
Jack
draw-tech


----------



## driller1432 (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack 
You could definitely use some more space, how do we collect so much stuff, it must be our crazy addiction to gears motors and machinery.
Steve


----------



## toolroom (Dec 17, 2015)

Wondering just how you use your plan table when it is up so high?


----------



## driller1432 (Dec 17, 2015)

Two different cars same color, one is a Challenger the plan table is a charger.


----------

